# GMR Flatheads



## flatchaser87 (Apr 26, 2005)

I was just wondering if anyone fishes the great miami river for big flatheads and is so have caught any big flatheads out of there?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck, it would be nothing short of a miracle or just dumb luck if you were to catch a GMR Flathead right now.


----------



## flatchaser87 (Apr 26, 2005)

i know that it'd be dumb to fish it now, i was just wonderin if anyone's caught any big ones in past years, i have heard of people catching some monsters but i've never actually spoken to people who have. i was wonderin because i have found several spots that look like ideal flathead water.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh, sorry. YES lots of Big Flatheads are caught from the GMR.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

But not by Bryan!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Always has to be one funny guy. Go eat your prune juice OLD MAN!  Just kiidng, Hey Jack, who has the biggest between the 2 of us this year? Granted you have me :S on Flatheads though....


----------



## JeremyLeach (Apr 21, 2005)

We fished up near the GMR this past weekend and caught 2 flatheads one was about 16lbs and the other was about 4 lbs. There was a tournament launched out of Tanners and there was a lot of flatheads caught. The big fish was a 37.2 lb flathead and there was another that was 21.4 caught. There were several in the 10 -12 lb range caught too. So it's not to early to fish for flats. We have been doing it now for about a month and have had good luck with it. The good bit definitly isn't on yet but it's close.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Big Diff in the OHio & GMR though. I seriously doubt anyone has been catching Flats out of the GMR in the last week.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

MELLON soon as it warms up we've GOT to go out. i can't stop thinking about going out and doing some fishing on the GMR!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a great spot lined up, it will take a boat to get there, but we'll fish from the shore. I've taken the 14 ft Tracker to this spot, but never bank fished it.


----------



## T-Man (Sep 9, 2004)

Mellon, we gonna make it to the Bass Pro shop soon, i have got to get a baitcasting reel you know


----------

